# 437.1 versus 435.9-Ischemia



## esmith (Jun 23, 2010)

We have a limited final impression of a CT head,the impression reads,
Age undetermined Ischemia.

Either 437.1 or 435.9, can you tell me the differnce in the two when choosing an ICD-9 code for the diangosis listed?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 23, 2010)

437.1


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey,

In this case your code selection 437.1 is correct. 

Now about 435.9, then it is use for TIA. Transient ischemic attack (often colloquially referred to as “mini stroke”) is a change in the blood supply to a particular area of the brain, resulting in brief neurologic dysfunction that persists, by definition, for less than 24 hours. If symptoms persist longer, then it is categorized as a stroke.

A cerebral infarct(434.91) that lasts longer than 24 hours, but less than 72 hours is termed a reversible ischemic neurologic deficit or RIND.

Also when you go thro' the index of diseases ....

Ischemia--> cerebral(brain)--> 437.1 (your correct selection in this report) & if you have report that suggests TIA or above conditions then you hit for 435.9 (Recurrent/Transient/Intermittent cerebral Ischemia).

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

